# Topics > Agriculture >  OsmoBot, hydroponic monitoring on your smartphone, Osmo Systems Inc., Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Osmo Systems Inc.

"The OsmoBot - Hydroponic Monitoring on your SmartPhone" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Affordable Hydroponic Monitoring from Your Smartphone: From Automated Biospheres to the OsmoBot 

Published on Dec 16, 2013




> OsmoBot Co-Founder and Chief Engineer, Paul Holowko, explains how his passion for systems engineering and micro biology merged in building his enclosed biosphere systems and how his innovations there led to the development of the OsmoBot.
> 
> The OsmoBot is a mobile hydroponic and aquaponic monitoring and control system. Every 15 minutes it uploads your system's latest pH, water temperature, water level, dissolved oxygen, air temperature, humidity, and light spectrum to an App on your smartphone, tablet or PC. Should any of these variables be off, you can use the application to send instructions back to the OsmoBot to engage emergency backups.

----------


## Airicist

OsmoBot Kickstarter Video

Published on May 4, 2014




> An internet enabled aquaponic, aquaculture, & hydroponic monitor starting at just $499

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing an OsmoBot

Published on Aug 18, 2016




> What comes in the box of an OsmoBot Hydro. 
> 
> OsmoBot, the online monitor at the right price, has everything you need to monitor your hydroponic, aquaponic, or aquaculture system all in one box

----------

